# Happy Birthday LewLew!!!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday LewLew!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

have a great day!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happiest of birthday wishes to you LL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy BDay Lew Lew....


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Happy Birthday Lewlew


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

happy birthday.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya LewLew!!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes y'all! 

I had a very prop-worthy birthday. My darling supportive wife got me three wiper motors and the power supplies to go with them! My mother got me a large foam tombstone and some Scene setters and my sister bought me 4 rolls of a haunter's best friend: black plastic sheeting!

It's always fun answering the question, "So what did you get for your birthday?" 

Thanks again, all for the brithday wishes. Now get back to work with those MM props!

Mark


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Well i missed another one.....Happy belated Birthday


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome take Happy Heldover Horrorday


----------

